# The Great Ketchup Shortage Of 2021 Is (Apparently) Upon Us



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Dane Rivera_Twitter_Contributing Writer
April 8, 2021

You know those random packets of ketchup that have been chilling in your fridge (or in a bowl in a cabinet somewhere, with a bunch of other random items — red pepper flakes, fake Parmesan cheese, soy sauce packets, etc.) for years? Hold onto those babies with your life, because America has slipped itself straight into a ketchup shortage.


According to _CNN Business,_ shortages of ketchup —
https://uproxx.com/life/america-facing-ketchup-shortage/


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Apr 9, 2021)

Rose!  I miss your spunky avatar!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't have any packets of anything since I threw them all out because I never got around to using them and they'd gotten old.  Does this mean the stores have a shortage now because I'm running out.  I ordered some parmesan cheese from Aldi's and they were all out of it which I found strange.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Rose!  I miss your spunky avatar!


Meanderer suggested I use this one that I posted in the Coffee thread. I'll be going back to weird old Patsy Stone in awhile.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

Yikes, I just cleaned out the fridge and threw out quite a few of those ketchup packets.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't have any packets of anything since I threw them all out because I never got around to using them and they'd gotten old.  Does this mean the stores have a shortage now because I'm running out.  I ordered some parmesan cheese from Aldi's and they were all out of it which I found strange.


There's no shortage of Parmesan cheese. Aldi gets goofy sometimes. 

I still have old packets of soy sauce in a container in the fridge!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't know about ketchup, but over the past year, it seems that every time we go to the store, there is a "Gap" in the shelves where "something" hasn't been restocked.  We made our weekly shopping trip yesterday, and needed some more 13 gallon trash bags for our trash can in the kitchen.....guess what shelf was empty?  Luckily we still have half a pack, but next time we see some we'll buy two...just in case.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Rose!  I miss your spunky avatar!


I do too.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about ketchup, but over the past year, it seems that every time we go to the store, there is a "Gap" in the shelves where "something" hasn't been restocked.  We made our weekly shopping trip yesterday, and needed some more 13 gallon trash bags for our trash can in the kitchen.....guess what shelf was empty?  Luckily we still have half a pack, but next time we see some we'll buy two...just in case.


Oh please, let's not start panic buying again.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about ketchup, but over the past year, it seems that every time we go to the store, there is a "Gap" in the shelves where "something" hasn't been restocked.  We made our weekly shopping trip yesterday, and needed some more 13 gallon trash bags for our trash can in the kitchen.....guess what shelf was empty?  Luckily we still have half a pack, but next time we see some we'll buy two...just in case.


I have always done this, even before Covid. The reason is that I buy my groceries at Aldi and sometimes they are out of stuff. I try to have an extra in addition to the one I am using. Plus, sometimes I forget to put something on the list so it is nice to know I still have some.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

They will have to make more and "catch up".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 10, 2021)

Yesterday while in the store I was admiring all the toilet paper they had stacked neatly on the shelves. I just stood there for a bit and took it all in. Strange, I found it comforting in a odd way. I don't know if this is a sign of the times or if I really do need to get out more ..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Meanderer suggested I use this one that I posted in the Coffee thread. I'll be going back to weird old Patsy Stone in awhile.


No I like the new one....if you're going to do Patsy do a different one this time...


----------



## Judycat (Apr 10, 2021)

So go out and buy all the ketchup on the shelf.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

What's really fun is putting those little packets under the tire of a parked car and when they take off . . . whoo hooo, flying ketchup.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 10, 2021)

The Eleventh Commandment: "No ketchup, no fries."


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No I like the new one....if you're going to do Patsy do a different one this time...


Okay


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The Eleventh Commandment: "No ketchup, no fries."


You could sing that to the chorus of Bob Marley's "No Woman, No Cry"   Lol


----------

